# Dang another R3?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just received my R3 frameset yesterday afternoon, and I completed the built late lastnight.

For now I am just using my Dura Ace 7700 groupo off my Trek.










BTW, I noticed the shifter cables would touch the curve of the bottom bracket when the cables are in tension when changing gears. It looks like the cables will eventually cut it's way thru the clear coat and into the carbon. I haven't heard anyone mention this issue.. Do they not noticed it or they have a quick fix for this? Right now I have sleeved the cables with some cable wrap, but it doesn't look that good. I am looking for a better fix.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Awesome bike :thumbsup: but you need some more clutter in the background! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

Just add some black or red tires and you'll be good to go. The black tape (pictured) that comes in the box is supposed to hold the ends of the bar wrap to the bars tends to come off too. Just use some plain black electric tape. It holds better for longer.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here's a pic of my current bikes. Selling the USPS Trek on ebay as we speak


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Just came back riding the R3 up our local ski mountain. It really climbs great! I love this bike  On the descent I felt comfortable and safe on it although there had been occasional wobbling which I think was due to the wind. 

This is the best bike I've ridden and it's great in every aspect; and what's awesome is I got it at a very good price!


----------

